# Songs to help build fingerpicking technique



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been playing for almost 10 years, but fingerpicking is something that has never stuck for me. My hand feels half retarded when I try. I inadvertently split bass (usually thumb-picked notes) and melody notes into two separate entities rather than treat the song as one piece.

What are some songs I can learn to help with my fingerpicking? After 10 years, I can only play Dee by Randy Rhoads and a couple sections of Classical Gas.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 6, 2012)

I always enjoy playing some Opeth, Benighted is an awesome song 

As for some classical stuff, I've always loved this song.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 6, 2012)

Benighted ftw...

To be honest, for fingerpicking I just pick chords that I think sound cool and try to find as many phrases as I can by arpeggiating the chord. Once I find a pretty cool sounding motif with that chord I try to move it through other chords in a manner similar to how you'd construct a run from a lick.

Little spacey and abstract, I know, but it's a cool exercise. I rarely learn other ppl's songs anymore these days.


----------



## drgamble (Jul 6, 2012)

Studying some classical guitar can really open up a lot of things for you besides the obvious fingerpicking. Taking classical guitar opened my mind to a lot of different chords and improved my ear by 1000%. There is just something about playing a melody and bass at the same time, but seeing how it fits into different chords that really can expand your horizons. You should be able to find some classical tabs online along with a demonstration of what it should sound like. You can also learn some country songs that incorporate Travis(hybrid) picking that can open up some new sounds.


----------



## Koop (Jul 8, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I always enjoy playing some Opeth, Benighted is an awesome song


 
+1 on Benighted.

That was the first fingerstyle song i learned to play on acoustic. However I was first drawn to the beauty of fingerpicking from Metallica's "To Live is to Die" clean section.
Opeth songs were the fundamental basis that helped me develop 'finger picking'. Face of Melinda, the ending of Dirge for November, etc.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 8, 2012)

+1 to studying some classical guitar. 

I'm working through Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, Movement 1, and Pachelbel's Canon in D. It's not only good for building fingerpicking skills, but it actually makes learning theory pretty fun and intuitive. Before this, I had no experience with playing without a pick, but after six months, I'm competent, if not very good.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 8, 2012)

My issue with classic training is you really need to focus on JUST THAT for a while.... Its difficult mindset, requires a LOT of discipline. If you play blues based stuff like myself, its very difficult to change your mindset. Thats going to be your first obstacle.


The obvious song would be classical gas. its a good transition peice. From there, I would start picking apart different classical songs for interpretation, think Bach or Mozart here.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 11, 2012)

Get some James Taylor on the go. Plenty of classic songs to choose from: Fire & Rain, Mexico, Walking Man, You've Got a Friend et c..


----------



## Fiction (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## frogunrua (Sep 10, 2012)

Almost every time i pick an acoustic up I play the intro to crazy on you. The very first song I learned to finger pick. Also ocean by john Butler trio.


----------



## Zoosadist (Sep 11, 2012)

Fade to Black is pretty easy


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 11, 2012)

Love Asturias! Try Mateo Carcassi no 7 in A minor! That one's a good one to start with!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 21, 2012)

Mikael from Opeth has a classical background, so if you like prog and metal, then learn some Opeth shit! Hell yeah!

Also, check out Mike Dawes and Andy McKee. Those two guys are two of my most favorite musicians of all time. Their respective techniques are amazing and they have some songs that are great for fingerpicking (aside from all the percussive techniques and other types of finger-style tapping. Their shit is crazy!)


----------



## Stan P (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey, if you want to take it a step further check out some flamenco tricks such as using thumb for both down and up strocks!


----------

